# BestDeer Rifle



## Forever444 (Feb 17, 2011)

Lets get started early this year boys! Not looking for an argument, I just want to know what everyone's favorite deer rifle is and why you like it.

Mine's a H&R Handi-Rifle in 444 marlin of course! Because it hits hard and shoots like a dream.


----------



## HAFSHOO (Nov 21, 2007)

30-40 krag my grandads old gun.


----------



## kioti (Jan 3, 2011)

I like my 7 mag used on bear ,elk,deer, most of the time one shot one kill.


----------



## .480 (Feb 21, 2006)

I've killed deer with a: .223
.243
.270
.308
30-06
7mm mag
50 cal. muzzleloader

So I guess my "favorite" would have to be whatever gun I happen to be holding at the time.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Amen!!! love em all- as long as I am hunting all is good.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

For confidence: 50cal. Pro Hunter Muzzleloader....one shot, one kill

For fun: Marlin 1881, 40-60

For accuracy: A good round rock about the size of a baseball. Of course I have to throw left handed. I tear em up to bad if I throw right handed.....


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

There is no such thing as a best deer rifle. I hunted with several different calibers most of my life: 32 special, 30-30, 30-06, 243 win, 300 Savage and .308. I ended up the last few years of my North deer hunting using a Contender pistol chambered for 45/70 Gov using Hornaday 300 Gr jacketed HP.

I liked the pistol because of my years I found it easier to swing around and shoot "quickley" positions I couldn't even dream of with any of my rifles, and it worked too. I only wished I had made the change 20 years earlier. I haven't back up north now in about 7 years, and I do miss it.

As for rifles, trying to pick the best Michigan deer rifle, I look at several different things. Knock down power and velocity, plus availabilty of good bullets for that caliber. The higher velocity rifles create hydraulic shock which puts them down right now, even if it doesn't kill them which in most cases it will. You will have time for a second and very easy shot.

Here would be my picks, in order of choice. .308, .243 win, 30-06, 7mm-08, qand from there its each to his own. I don't believe in rifles like 300 win mag or 7mm Mag for hunting deer. I hunt for meat and they do too much damage. As for my fav orite shot placement, shootem right in the neck for a still shot and behind shoulder for a running shot.


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

[QUOTE I ended up the last few years of my North deer hunting using a Contender pistol chambered for 45/70 Gov using Hornaday 300 Gr jacketed HP.

QUOTE]
:yikes: I bet yo have to track your pistol more often than a deer after you shoot that thing. That thing would probably jump right out of my hand:lol:


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

They best rifle would be the one that you are most competant and confident of making a quick humane kill.......

If you want a specific caliber...I think all things considered a .308 is just about perfect. That is the caliber I chose after much consideration, for my custom built Mauser, Intended to be my Michigan big game rifle for the rest of my days.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

localyahoo said:


> [QUOTE I ended up the last few years of my North deer hunting using a Contender pistol chambered for 45/70 Gov using Hornaday 300 Gr jacketed HP.
> 
> QUOTE]
> :yikes: I bet yo have to track your pistol more often than a deer after you shoot that thing. That thing would probably jump right out of my hand:lol:


The deer didn't make it far. I used hand loads that are much more powerful then boughten ammo. 300grs at about 1800fps was potent indeed. I never missed with it eaith. Had a Leopould 2x8 scope on it. But you're right, the kick was intence. My sons' frind was over once. He is 225lb prison gaurd and I let him shoot it. He put it down after one shot, and I have had to give it up too because of arthritis, but I really love that gun.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Looking forward to hunting with my newest acquisition, once I decide what glass to put on it. 

It's a Kimber 84M classic in .260 Remington. Should prove to be an excellent whitetail rifle for Michigan deer hunting.


----------



## Forever444 (Feb 17, 2011)

Jim..47 said:


> There is no such thing as a best deer rifle. I hunted with several different calibers most of my life: 32 special, 30-30, 30-06, 243 win, 300 Savage and .308..



I'm not asking for the best deer rifle just what everyone has for a favorite or pet rifle.


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

It depends on the type of hunting I'm doing:

Long range- an M96 Mauser in 6.5x55mm (with a Sierra 140gr Gameking)

General stand hunting with the possibility of some walking- Remington 760 in .30-06 (Hornady SST 165gr)

Thick cover, short range with some still hunting- Marlin 1895M in .450 Marlin (loaded with a 400gr Cast Lead HP)

No Centerfire Area- Knight Disc Extreme .50 cal (300gr SST)

Scouting/Still Hunting all day- Marlin 336 in .30-30 (Hornady 150gr RN)

Walking in the woods/Trapping during deer season- Ruger Super Redhawk in .480 Ruger with a 370gr Cast HP

All are scoped. Only difference is the 1895M and the SRH have QD mounts.

John
My personal "Favorite"- the Remington. Why? Because my parents bought it for me when I was 13. $153 at K-mart 33 years ago.


----------



## mathewshooter (Feb 3, 2011)

I only gun hunt southern Mi so I use my Knight Disc rifle. Out west rifle hunts, my fav is Ruger m77 300 win mag.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

TC Encore, 50 cal. muzzleloader for zone 3. TC Encore, 30-06 cal. for zones 1 and 2. Both are topped with Leupold 3-9 VX II. One firearm, 2 barrels. No muss, no fuss.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I really enjoy my Browning B78 single shot 30-06 it gets the job done for me.


----------



## KrossJr (Jan 20, 2009)

Remington 760 Gamemaster .35 cal. My fav old school brush gun for the north woods...

20 gauge H&R for the "real" deer hunting around home....


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

First would be the Weatherby 7mm-08 that I gave to my son. After that would be my H&R Ultra Slugger.

*Just ordered up a CVA Apex (50 Cal) so we'll see how that shoots when I get it.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

My Colt Sauer, 270,.............. and Sauer (Sig), model 200 (American Deluxe), 30-06, 308 calibers, defiently make the top of my list. My favorites, but least used


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Remington 700 BDL stainless in .300 WM. it puts them down!!!!

Ganzer


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

Browning A-Bolt Stainless Stalker .308 that wears a Kahles 2-7x36 scope, or a Marlin 336 .35 Remington that wears a Bushnell Elite 3200 2-7x32 scope. It depends on where I'm hunting as to which one I use. I have others but haven't carried anything else in the last 8 or 9 years.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

My _favorite_ is my Model 70 Winchester chambered in .270 Win. topped with a 3-9 Leupold Vari-X II. Accurate and I've had it so long I am very comfortable with it.


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

My go-to deer rifle is a Remington Model Seven in .260 Rem. I shoot a handload with a 125gr Nosler Partition bullet. Scoped with a Leupold VX 3 2.5-8X power. sighted in at 200 yds. I have never needed more than one shot to kill a deer.


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

I've got lots to choose from but, a early model Remington 700 in .30-06 with a straight 4 power Leupold on it passed down after my dad passed away. The thing is a laser death ray in my hands. My brother has used it a few times and can't hit the broad side of a barn with it. Funny thing is he's one of the better shots I have ever seen.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

My favorite would have to be my Remington 700 Mountain Rifle in 25.06. The gun is light, the caliber is fast and flat, and I have yet to pull the trigger twice on any deer. I have a Leupold 4.5 to 14 on top for optics. I do reload my own bullets and the key is I shoot it alot. FRANK


----------



## SmithDerek16 (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm south of Lansing - so perhaps I get an exception? Would have to be H&R USH 12g. Hornady 300g SST's. Nikon Pro-Staff 2-7x32.


----------



## Newcub (May 26, 2010)

For 25 or so years I used a savage 99 in a .308.Prior to 3 years ago never had to worry about shooting more then 100 yards,but my cousin cleared about 25 acres & now I shoot a 10fp in a .308. Only cuz I have up to a 300 yard shot. Not that the 99 wouldn't do it but it was a good reason to buy another gun. :lol: If I was going to be in an area that wasn't cleared I would have no problem going back to old faithful with 180 grain round nose..


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

Browning BAR in 30-06 my Grandfather's gun! Not a tack driver but it's the one I love best out of the 7 deer rifles I have!


----------



## Joe Boleo (Jun 3, 2007)

I like Remington 700s, Winchester 70s, Savage 110s and sporterized military rifles. So it is what I am using at the time. Take care...
Joe


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

Short action .308
I'll never buy a long action again, to much trouble with the wider scope ring spread and not being able to optimize eye relief without having to buy one-piece bases, special angled rings or trying to find a scope with a longer mounting tube length..

My nephew bought a long action Savage 30-06 combo with scope last year and there wasnt even enough room to move the scope back or fourth 1/4".. 

CB


----------



## 8iowa (Jan 28, 2008)

For hunting in Michigan the caliber is not as important as the rifle itself. I usually find myself taking a Browing BLR out into the woods. This is an extremely fast handling seven pound rifle with a 20" barrel. With a 2x7 scope it is just about perfect for hunting from a stand or blind, and is almost as easy to carry around as a 94 Winchester.

Most BLR's are found in 308 Win. which is certainly more than adequate. My favorite however is the 358 Win. This almost forgotten caliber is making a well deserved comback. Ammo is sometimes hard to find on the shelf, but it is an easy cartridge to handload.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I've hunted with 12-ga., 8mm Mauser, British .303, Winchester 30-30 and BAR 30-06 and a 45-70. They all performed well. What I liked about the less powerful loads was that they damaged less meat. There is a lot of bruising and damage with the 30-06, which is good for putting the animal down, but the lower speed cartridges do the job just fine without wrecking so much meat. 

I was especially impressed with the 45-70. I have only shot one deer with it, but the shot seemed to really rock the animal, yet when butchering, there was very little damage to the meat. Almost like throwing bowling balls at the deer!


----------



## boostfan (Feb 7, 2011)

Rasputin said:


> Almost like throwing bowling balls at the deer!


LMAO:lol:


----------

